# Micro Worms



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm wondering how to start a micro worm culture, I have no idea where to start


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

You need a culture to start which the live food buddies thread can provide you with a starter cultrue.

Oat meal, and yeast. I add some sugar to mine. And off you go.

Edit; http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6103 Which I have now added to my signature for easy access.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I used the same items, I used rolled oats.. It was so simple!

I didnt mind the smell after a while.. lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

If you need a culture, just ask a friendly neighbourhood GTAAer and we'll hook you up.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

that's it? Oat meal, yeast, sugar and away it goes? Or do I actually need some worms to add to that?

I'm such a n00b when it comes to this I know lol


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

whoa those posts came close together, didn't see cid's lol

My kribs have eggs now so yeah I'd like to try live food


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Where is Uxbridge? I can easily have you a culture ready.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

45 minutes north of pickering

http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=uxbrid...509,-79.163361&spn=0.519462,1.235962&t=h&z=10


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am in burlington, so a little out of your way.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice! Congrats. Where did they lay their eggs?



_Green_ said:


> whoa those posts came close together, didn't see cid's lol
> 
> My kribs have eggs now so yeah I'd like to try live food


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I am in burlington, so a little out of your way.


Yeah that's pretty far to drive. I'm wondering if mailing it would be an option, if you have paypal I can send you the $$. Might take a week or so to clear, but I don't think I need be in too much of a rush.



FishyCracker said:


> Nice! Congrats. Where did they lay their eggs?


They laid thier eggs inside a coconut hut in one corner of the tank. I will try to get some pictures posted later tonight.

Ross


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my concern would be temperature. I could ship you a tub of it if I send it express post. What method of paypal are you thinking?


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

sent ya a pm


----------

